# Intense pain during pelvic exam?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

I had my yearly physical yesterday and during the pelvic exam I had insanely intense pain in my ovary area and uterus shooting down to my butt... Anyone experience this and if so what was the cause? I've had increasing pain off and on in those areas as well as nausea but had thought that it was related to my separated abs... Now I'm not sure as my abs are getting better through physio but the pain is getting worse...







I was shocked! at the amount of pain this time as I haven't even ever had slight pain during a pelvic exam other then when had an infection in my uterus a few years back which was slightly uncomfortable but this was 10 times worse!

Any insight would be appreciated... I'm really worried about my future fertility and that I'll be in killer pain if I am able to get pg again...


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

Did you mention this to your dr? I think it's extremely important that you talk to him/her about this as I notice you are wanting to ttc soon. One possibility that I can think of is maybe cysts on your ovaries? I know when I've gotten a cyst it hurts like He** and I do often feel nauseaous. your dr. can do an ultrasound to rule this out. It could also be a good idea to just do a pre ttc checkup. Is this just a recent occurance, does it happen during sex too? I hope this clears up soon for you!


----------

